# Rides out of El Cap SB



## bjunsveltie (Aug 31, 2005)

Heading to El Cap SB for a week and looking for rides of 50+ Looks like Refufigo is a good out but, at best you are either stuck at the top of the pass or in Solvang, w/o the prospect of returning w/o some 154 and/or Hwy 101 mileage. In the case of 154, back in the day it was sketchy. I assume it still is. 101, I have never ridden on from Buellton or SB, but don't like the prospect of it. Ill take what I can get. Gracias.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

How about Refugio Road?

Also scroll through this thread.


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

how about driving to Ojai (its probably about 30 minutes) and riding up the 33? I just did that yesterday, and it was absolutely stunning. rode in about 20 miles and then came back. I did not go all the way to the summit (which is at 5,000 feet) because of time contrainsts but it was gorgeous. Coming back, when I got to the last about 12 mile descent, I did not get passed once. The whole time I probably saw 25 cars.


----------



## bjunsveltie (Aug 31, 2005)

*Sweet Link*



roadfix said:


> How about Refugio Road?
> 
> Also scroll through this thread.


Dirt hummm. 

Thanks!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

bjunsveltie said:


> Dirt hummm.
> 
> Thanks!


You'll be amazed at how much abuse a road bike can handle...


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

sbrsport said:


> how about driving to Ojai (its probably about 30 minutes)


From Refugio to Ojai is at least 1 hour drive..but you are correct there is great riding

Head up to Solvang, make sure you sprint thru the tunnel. Great riding

Old San Marcos Pass road is not far and it is a great climb. 154 on the back side (Valley side) is ugly over the bridge


----------



## G_Sup (Nov 12, 2006)

The only problem I can see to Solvang is the Tunnel at Gaviota. I drive the 101 to Santa Barbara from Buellton and back daily. There are 2 hot spots that I would be concerned about. Going to Solvang, the tunnel. That tunnel although lighted is pitch black, you would have to not only sprint, but prey for your life. Going back to El Capitan, the bridge...there simply is not room for a bike.

If I were you I would just drive 15-20 mins to Solvang or Buellton, park and ride. There are tons of awesome roads that are less traveled on out here. If you need any advice on routes or loops let me know. I've done them all except Figuroa Mountain (still working on that one).

I personally wouldn't ride San Marcos Pass (154), nor would I ride the 101. But that's just me. I was just following an eldery couple in a cadillac yesterday that was driving in the so-called bike lane on 101. BTW...LOL at Refugio Rd on a road bike!


----------

